# new 2008 tt with baby r8 body kit



## zebraaTT (Jun 2, 2008)

all the body work its done, now all its left to do is the door poppers, lowering springs, exhaust and my whells. by the end of next week it will be all done


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

If thats what floats your boat, its certainly original :? ...not for me though im afaid...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry I was offered one of these as my last car had a mag feature with
the MK I body kit and this one just looks like a variant of that same body kit, looks ok though BUT as I have always said it's YOUR car and YOUR money so it's YOUR choices


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Rear end looks real *wicked !!* 8)

Not sure I'd bother with the side skirts or front end mods...
After all it's the rear end you are going to show other road users.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does nowt for me, but its not my car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

I can't say, it would upset ya fella. :?


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

I have done amost the same...
I have a TT bodykit on my R8.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

The alloys look really good! :wink:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> Rear end looks real wicked !!


Slightly scaled down bottom valance would suit the std car.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Which bit looks like the R8? : :?


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

The Audi badge?


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

the steering wheel and the air con controls look the same..


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Looks 100% Naff IMHO. Money would have been spent on a holiday or some 19in RS4's and maybe a respray>

Your money though, I hate it!!

TT~RG


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Agreed...

With the money you couldve ticked every option box...making it a cracking car (well even more so)...

...spend the rest at Hooters...

Job done.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

powerplay said:


> Which bit looks like the R8? : :?


Yeah! :?


----------



## The Doorman (May 16, 2008)

i THINK you've ruined your car matey


----------



## RobbieHarris (May 26, 2008)

**Content of this post removed by Admin. Personal insults will *not* be tolerated**


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

It's not my cup of tea but as long as he likes it then thats all that counts


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I forget how horrible and insulting you lot are in here.... i'm off back to the friendly MkI section.


----------



## zebraaTT (Jun 2, 2008)

HEY GUYS. JUST TO LET YOU KNOW I AM A GIRL, NOT A GUY. I PUT MY HEAR T IN THIS CAR, ITS NOT ABOUT THE MONEY. JUST WAIT FOR THE FINAL PICTURES AND YOU WILL CHANGE YOUR NEGATIVE POINT OF VIEW.


----------



## spook (Dec 14, 2007)

zebraaTT said:


> HEY GUYS. JUST TO LET YOU KNOW I AM A GIRL, NOT A GUY. I PUT MY HEAR T IN THIS CAR, ITS NOT ABOUT THE MONEY. JUST WAIT FOR THE FINAL PICTURES AND YOU WILL CHANGE YOUR NEGATIVE POINT OF VIEW.


CAN YOU SPEAK UP A BIT, YOU'RE NOT SHOUTING LOUD ENOUGH


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You obviously put it on the forum for opinions and that is what you have got, everyone has their own ideas good or bad :?


----------



## S4Cab (Jun 1, 2008)

Why do people always think they can do a better job than the designers!!? That car looks like its been crashed into a branch of Halfords!!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

hi zebraTT,

you are obviously very passionate about your TT and have put a lot into customising it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

sorry that everyones posts are so critical and not more welcoming to a newbee who is posting pictures of their pride and joy

there is voicing opinions and there is just being plain rude :?

what did your mk1 look like? i can only see some of it in your avatar.

cheers


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Part of the beauty of the MKII TT is the clean lines...want R8 styling? Buy an R8...

Like i said, whatever floats your boat...but just dont expect everyone to like it...

Next mod...remove bodykit...

:?


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

This thread sort of reminded me of this advert.

Do you remember this ?






:lol:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Haha, i knew what that was going to be even before i opened it...

Great minds...

Id rather have the '206'...banging out that tune too on the BOSE

I cant believe Tosh hasnt commented on this thread...


----------



## phunk (Jun 14, 2008)

car looks hot babe.

its a tasteful body kit that shows off the potential in the lines of an otherwise extremely ordinary and everyday looking audi.

the car looks amazing... the wheels and lowering is whats going to set it off and balance out the work... right now with nasty stock alloys and curb hopping height its a little off balance.. but in a week it will be superb.

and of course, its a bit much for the typical geriatrics of the audi world... the standard audi crowd is 20 years too old (physically and/or mentally) and a bit short on viagra to appreciate a customized car.

fuckin hot.


----------



## Philimon (May 29, 2008)

AWESOME... absolutely awesome.

I do like the agressive styling and the way in which it sets your car apart from every other TT here. In 4 years time, when the TT MKII is no longer turning heads, you'll be still be pulling up to a traffic light and see people stoping and staring and saying "What is that!" - in a good way of course.
8)

And as far as people here not agreeing with what you've done - I presume you didn't buy the car to please the members of this forum, did you? Or maybe, just maybe, you bought it and customised to please yourself?

You go girl!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phunk said:


> car looks hot babe.
> 
> its a tasteful body kit that shows off the potential in the lines of an otherwise extremely ordinary and everyday looking audi.
> 
> ...


Great first post and judging from the time from the wrong side of the Atlantic as well :roll:


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

If you are going down the route of pimping your Audi TT, I prefer the body kit conversions by Caractere. Its better quality and suits the car better IMHO.

Check out the silver car, actually looks really cool 8)

http://www.caractere.com/


----------



## phunk (Jun 14, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> phunk said:
> 
> 
> > car looks hot babe.
> ...


thanks  the wrong side of the atlantic? definatly not.. awesome signature you got there.... never seen a stock TT before!!!!!! amazing car you have there, a real head turner!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phunk said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > phunk said:
> ...


If you read my first post I said more or less each to their own but its not my cup of tea I am just wary of first posts that slag off everyone else on the forum.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Yikes!!!


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Stock TT = Coupe of the year 06, 07, 08 for various reputable mags....hmm shall I glue bits on it...? :roll:

Agreed if, and thats a big if, you wanted to mod the TT to make it look a bit different and like an R8, Caractere or similar is the way to go...its a good quality kit at least...


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

does it say sewer on the boot lid? if so that says it all really :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

phunk said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > phunk said:
> ...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

phunk said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > phunk said:
> ...


This post asked for opinions and got them, trust me some will like it some will hate but as I said it's your car and yours to do with what you want but if all you want is praise and admiration then this is not the place to post as people have very different tastes and opinions.

If you want to have a go at me do a search under candy TT and then tell me about modifying outside of the box


----------



## phunk (Jun 14, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I am just wary of first posts that slag off everyone else on the forum.


----------



## phunk (Jun 14, 2008)

Suge_K said:


> Stock TT = Coupe of the year 06, 07, 08 for various reputable mags....hmm shall I glue bits on it...? :roll:
> 
> Agreed if, and thats a big if, you wanted to mod the TT to make it look a bit different and like an R8, Caractere or similar is the way to go...its a good quality kit at least...


coupe of the year? very good, it's definately a great coupe, one of the best for sure... and like most, has a ton of room for improvement in personality for those that have some of their own.

if you like yours looking like every other audi on the road.. that is fine... but dont roll your eyes at people who like to play with their toys, not just collect them.

i mean come on... this is a forum... most all auto forums i have been on are nearly dedicated to discussion of modifications and personalizations... do you really want to look at pictures of stock TTs all day and discuss factory options and what not?

sorry, no intent to offend you really... i just dont like watching haters pick on someone. when someone posts showing off new work on their car on other forums that i dont like... i simply move to another thread... i dont waste my time or energy to post negative feedback.


----------



## phunk (Jun 14, 2008)

robokn said:


> My car is not stock and my last certainly wasn't nor do I need Viagara, twenty years too old well maybe but it just means I can afford better things in life and appreciate them.


didnt mean to hit a nerve.

at any rate, perhaps the admin of the forums here would find it appropriate to add posting members age next to their avatars in their posts... this way others can easily determine the value of a posters opinion.

because honestly... i wouldnt care if my father didnt like what i was doing with my car... and then the old timers could save their breath when they nearly hit cardiac arrest from witnessing what people with all their hair are doing to their cars in this crazy modern world.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My friend with such a short time on this forum you seem intent on alienating 
yourself be careful how you word things and personal digs are not really tolerated


----------



## phunk (Jun 14, 2008)

robokn said:


> My friend with such a short time on this forum you seem intent on alienating
> yourself be careful how you word things and personal digs are not really tolerated


im not here to make friends, hence never posting until now. my idea of usefulness of a forum is not to discuss dealer brochure information and look at pics of the same stock TTs i see every day.

how personal you take things from some random fellow across the forums is entirely up to you.

if some people here cant handle me criticizing them, than maybe they should refrain from criticizing others :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

It's not what I would have done to my TT, but we have all different taste.

I showed the pics to my wife, and she liked it a lot :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Let's try and keep it friendly please. If somebody posts something in the public domain asking for opinions then everybody is entitled to an opinion, however, unprovoked personal attacks/name calling will not be tolerated.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phunk said:


> and then the old timers could save their breath when they nearly hit cardiac arrest from witnessing what people with all their hair are doing to their cars in this crazy modern world.


I've still got my hair ,I keep it in a box under the bed next to my teeth :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

To quote someones sig "Too many sheep not enough individuality" - This guy is defo not a sheep, if he is happy with it then fair play to him..

Having said this, I personally do not like it and have never managed to understand the concept of trying to make a car look like another? :? 
Fitting Lexus lights, bmw angel eyes, porsche wheels etc..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can look at the sheep thing another way, nearly everyone on here mods their cars someone has to be different.


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

phunk said:


> Suge_K said:
> 
> 
> > Stock TT = Coupe of the year 06, 07, 08 for various reputable mags....hmm shall I glue bits on it...? :roll:
> ...


Yeah Clarksons coupe of the year 2006 to name one...

'Haters' would imply we are jealous of the car - that we are not...we are expressing an honest opinion...

My personal opinion on 'modding' is OEM options only...you may say that you see lots of stock TTs about but thats simply not true, its a production car so you are going to see more than a couple but even those are all different given the number of options Audi have available...i havent seen the same TT twice in my local area...besides seeing a stock TT and owning one/enjoying one personally are a completely different thing...S-tronic is stock but IMHO the greatest feature on a car ive experienced...stock doesnt = boring.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't like non-factory tupperware crap on a TT.
If you want to upgrade the exterior with class use factory products like the Votex kit, the S-line kit or the TTS kit.
Everything else down-grade the TT to a fast and furious kind of boyracer car.
It will drop to Honda Civic level. 

Hans.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Blade_76 said:


> To quote someones sig "Too many sheep not enough individuality" - This guy is defo not a sheep, if he is happy with it then fair play to him.


Your right but what your not looking at this is not his car it's a girls from the states.

Yes individuality but I don't like the body kit, as I said my last car featured a Reiger kit and was offered one for the MK II but turned it down as I didn't like would be kinda hypocritical to say otherwise


----------



## phunk (Jun 14, 2008)

R5T said:


> blah blah blah
> If you want to upgrade the exterior with class use factory products like blah blah blah blah blah


 :roll: :roll: its really hard to pay attention to close minded OEM nazis!!! :wink: i bet this guy has the entire audi collection of apparel and keychains and coffee mugs... probably a windbreaker too.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm enjoying your posts phunk.

I can't afford the windcheater but have got an audi cap.

You're not related to rebel are you? :wink:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Out of interest phunk...whats your car/spec? R8 id imagine...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dreamers


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Its actually not that bad imo,the rear fins are a little bit too much,but the overall look is quite nice 

I do wonder though.. why make it look like an R8 :? :roll:

get rid of the fin's and it wouldnt be a bad kit  Ah the highs and lows of Modding Eh :roll:

Tom.


----------

